
Checkpoint Nation: Immigration authorities extend their reach into the interior - smacktoward
https://www.texasobserver.org/checkpoint-nation/
======
NTDF9
> Her passport and cell phone had been confiscated; her husband and children
> had no idea where she was. Sandoval begged to be released. “I was shaking
> and I was in tears,” she told me.

This is happening to citizens. Imagine being an actual immigrant (legal).

Anyone considering coming to the US, know how things work here.

~~~
yayana
Medical staff assisting in a medically unnecessary procedure.. The complicity
is amazing and a violation of the hypocratic oath.

------
Latteland
Wow, this is terrifying. I'd really like to know why they haven't faced more
control from congress up to now.

